# 13 year old Mongolian girl hunts with Golden Eagle



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did anyone see this article?

BBC News - A 13-year-old eagle huntress in Mongolia
about a 13 year old Mongolian girl, who hunts with a Golden Eagle.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

It wasn't published on 1st April was it ?? I watched an hour long documentary on Mermaids then realised it was a joke !!! Shame on you Animal Planet !!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I read it too, but also believe it. They spend their lives with the birds and falconry over there is very different to here!

I went to a 2 hour lecture on hunting with golden eagles last night at my falconry club too, was well interesting!


----------

